# HTC HERO compatible mac ??



## bill clinton (2 Septembre 2009)

Hello tout le monde.

Je souhaite me diriger vers cet appareil mais je ne trouve nulle part (mais vraiment nulle part) de posts la dessus. Les calendriers, contacts, etc peuvent se synchroniser avec mon iMac ? 

Si quelqu'un peut me répondre.... et si oui, zou ! je file en chercher un ! 

Merci d'avance 


Bill


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Je suppose que le HTC (android) se synchronise avec google par défaut, donc si ton mac est aussi synchro avec google ça devrait aller.


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

Cela va faire plaisir à certains polémiqueurs anti-iphone cela !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Cela va faire plaisir à certains polémiqueurs anti-iphone cela !



Je comprends très bien que pour certaines personnes l'iPhone ne convienne pas. 

Mais on ne va pas relancer la polémique dans ce sujet.


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

E X A C T E M E N T , ce n'est pas le sujet ! et on les a assez entendus .


----------



## bill clinton (2 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je suppose que le HTC (android) se synchronise avec google par défaut, donc si ton mac est aussi synchro avec google ça devrait aller.




Houp là, mon mac synchro avec Google ? C'est à dire que j'utilise iCal et le carnet d'adresse par défaut de mon iMac. Si j'ai bien compris, je peux faire une synchro de iCal avec Google. Ainsi je peux modifier soit sur mon iMac, soit sur mon HTC mes rendez-vous. A chaque fois que je me connecte à internet, il y a synchro ? Merci de votre réponse, ca réglerait un pb vite fait bien fait ça ! 

Juste pour info, j'ai envie d'un HTC parce que j'ai l'impression que le push mail est moins gourmand en autonomie sur un HTC que sur un iPhone. Et secondo, tout le monde à un iPhone, j'ai envie d'un appareil différent c'est tout. Mais j'ai aucun pbs avec l'iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Oui tu peux synchroniser tes calendriers et tes contacts comme avec MobileMe. Pour les mails, si tu es en imap, il n'y a pas de problèmes.



			
				bill clinton a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, j'ai envie d'un HTC parce que j'ai l'impression que le push mail est moins gourmand en autonomie sur un HTC que sur un iPhone. Et secondo, tout le monde à un iPhone, j'ai envie d'un appareil différent c'est tout. Mais j'ai aucun pbs avec l'iPhone



T'inquiète, tu as tout à fait le droit d'avoir le téléphone que tu veux, on faisait référence des trolls forumeurs qui insistaient un peu trop lourdement pour qu'on passe à l'HTC.


----------



## bill clinton (2 Septembre 2009)

Merci Gloup Gloup ! Bon je suis en Pop (adresse Yahoo) avec SFR en opérateur... ça veut dire que ça peut pas le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Non suffit de modifier le réglage comme expliqué dans le lien ci-dessus.


----------



## zooklov (4 Octobre 2009)

tu as sûrement un compte google mail

dans ce cas la synchronisation des données se fait en push grâce au serveur mis en place par google depuis peu.

Ca marche comme un serveur outlook.

Toutes les infos arrivent directement sur le mobile quand tu le désires.

http://www.businessmobile.fr/actualites/services/0,39044303,39387059,00.htm


----------



## JM66 (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai revendu mon HTC Touch Pro sous Windows Mobile notamment à cause
 impossible mettre à jour Rom sans PC
 impossible mettre à jour WM sans PC

Retrouve-t-on ces problèmes avec Android? Peut-on mettre à jour les softs avec un Mac?


----------



## brenda (13 Novembre 2009)

bill clinton a dit:


> Houp là, mon mac synchro avec Google ? C'est à dire que j'utilise iCal et le carnet d'adresse par défaut de mon iMac. Si j'ai bien compris, je peux faire une synchro de iCal avec Google. Ainsi je peux modifier soit sur mon iMac, soit sur mon HTC mes rendez-vous. A chaque fois que je me connecte à internet, il y a synchro ?



si je comprends bien, pour synchroniser les contacts, et les agendas du téléphone posé sur la même tâble que le mac, je dois passer par internet et un compte google ?
il n'y a pas de synchro directe mac <> téléphone, comme avec un palm tréo ?

cdlt


----------



## JM66 (14 Novembre 2009)

brenda a dit:


> si je comprends bien, pour synchroniser les contacts, et les agendas du téléphone posé sur la même tâble que le mac, je dois passer par internet et un compte google ?
> il n'y a pas de synchro directe mac <> téléphone, comme avec un palm tréo ?
> 
> cdlt



Ça fait 15 jours que je ne me préoccupe plus de synchonisation directe entre le mac et le HTC. 
Y'en a plus besoin Pas de Bluetooth, pas de câble.

Je trouve très confortable!


----------



## brenda (14 Novembre 2009)

JM66 a dit:


> Ça fait 15 jours que je ne me préoccupe plus de synchonisation directe entre le mac et le HTC.
> Y'en a plus besoin Pas de Bluetooth, pas de câble.
> 
> Je trouve très confortable!



mais il faut nécessairement une connection internet sous la main pour synchroniser, et donc un abonnement téléphonique avec accès internet inclus, 
chez orange, l'option internet sur mobile c'est 25 euros ht / mois pour un professionnel !!
à ce tarif, n'ayant pas encore trouvé l'intéret d'avoir internet et mes mails sur mon téléphone, je préfère la bonne vieille solution du câble 

et puis j'avoue, qu'avoir la sauvegarde de mon agenda et de mes contacts professionnels sur les serveurs de google, ça me perturbe un peu 

donc, pour l'instant, pas de téléphone sous android, j'en reste à mon choix de nokia sous symbian s60

cdlt


----------



## JM66 (14 Novembre 2009)

brenda a dit:


> je préfère la bonne vieille solution du câble



Entièrement d'accord, on est obligé de payer un FAI pour synchroniser dans ce cas. En ce qui me concerne c'est 9,70 francs suisses supplémentaires sur mon abo.



brenda a dit:


> et puis j'avoue, qu'avoir la sauvegarde de mon agenda et de mes contacts professionnels sur les serveurs de google, ça me perturbe un peu



Sur ce point j'ai oublié de préciser que de multiples utilitaires permettent de synchroniser iChal avec Agenda de Google, ainsi que le carnet d'adresse.


----------



## JM66 (16 Novembre 2009)

Et je précise encore que Missing Sync vient de publier la version Beta de quoi synchroniser le Mac et HTC Hero via câble USB&#8230;OU MIEUX, PAR WIFI


----------

